# Anyone collect modern bottles? Found early Sobe tea from 90s



## Mikez (Nov 1, 2017)

Found a couple of these in the woods behind a small bottling plant. Found a spot where employees took drink breaks. This would have been a new product then, bottled by small independents like the one here. In early 2000s it was sold to Pepsi and went to plastic around '10 I believe. 
Will these ever have value?
I really like em. Nice embossed lizards. I like lizards. Too bad tje stick on label wasnt better.
As an aside, I'm newly into the bottling industry myself. Was wondering if it makes sense to stash any cool stuff that comes out for the future.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't think there is any market for these right now but someday in the future there  may be a "nostalgia" market if they are in pristine condition.  Just look at ACL's right now.  Hard to predict for sure...but I doubt they will ever be worth enough to set aside for 40 years of speculative hoarding.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty much what i thought.
Cool bottles though. Definitely of interest to us who work in this historic 75 year old bottling plant. I think they will be displayed here in the lab. Now I just have to find some older bottles. I'm on the right track. Employees been drinking out there for awhile. Bunch of beer and whiskey bottles mixed in with the products from the plant.


----------



## RCO (Nov 1, 2017)

recall finding one a couple years ago and putting it in a box in garage , guess I though the lizard was neat but I don't collect them but haven't found that many of them when considering the amount of places I've checked looking for bottles the last few years ( I often find modern bottles ) especially when checking parks or road embankments 

agree they might become collectable years down the road but were talking like 30 or 40 years maybe so it likely wouldn't be worth storing boxes of them for years but I think it be ok to save 1 or 2


----------



## Mikez (Nov 1, 2017)

Well I sure won't be around in 40 years to make something off it but to me they are cool. 
Collectable is what I want it to be, right? Not planning on selling them.

The pre-Pepsi owned period was only a couple years. And then the glass bottles ended by 2010 I think so there won't be many around. At least by modern standards. 

Right now it looks like the caps are what's collectible because of the clever sayings inside. I  got one intact cap from 3 bottles.


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2017)

found the sobe bottle I had stored in the garage , little different than yours , for the Nirvana ? drink , also a Canadian version as it has French and English on it . although lists no Canadian city , only has Norwalk Ct address . has a cap but didn't really say anything inside .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 3, 2017)

Wow I'd totally forgotten about Sobe.  I remember that stuff being everywhere back in the early 2000s.  Haven't seen it for sale in years.  I'm surprised to hear that it still exists.


----------



## Krazey (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful bottle. 
Why shove it in a box a the back of the garage? Why not fill it with coloured sand / water or use it as a bud vase and display it? You never know - some mug (sorry, Intelligent Person) might visit and want to buy it.


----------



## RCO (May 6, 2018)

found another " sobe lizard " bottle on the weekend , oddly I discovered it deep in a cedar bush near a parking lot I've used many times over the years in a busy park . funny its been there since 2002 according to date but I didn't find it until now , has an expiry date of oct 13 03 

its a different version than other 2 posted for " berry energy drink " , honestly don't remember ever drinking Sobe when it was popular


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2019)

found another " sobe " bottle when out biking along a nearby road , chance encounter somehow I just happened to notice it hiding among some leaves . 

for an entirely different product than the other 2 I've found , for " zen blended herbal tea " , glass in good condition but label pretty beaten up from being outdoors for the last 10 or so years , can't find a date on it but its likely been there for a little while .


----------



## goaliewb (May 15, 2019)

LOL think RCO found a new sub-hobby


----------



## BottleDragon (May 15, 2019)

They're decently attractive as far as modern bottles go. I used to drink it fairly often in my late teens, but I didn't bother saving any. I'd agree there's some potential collectibility. Given the time period, most bottles were probably recycled or buried deep in landfills.

I have saved a handful of modern bottles (some I later recycled). While it would be nice to hang onto every bottle that *might* become collectible, it's not realistic.


----------



## RCO (May 15, 2019)

BottleDragon said:


> They're decently attractive as far as modern bottles go. I used to drink it fairly often in my late teens, but I didn't bother saving any. I'd agree there's some potential collectibility. Given the time period, most bottles were probably recycled or buried deep in landfills.
> 
> I have saved a handful of modern bottles (some I later recycled). While it would be nice to hang onto every bottle that *might* become collectible, it's not realistic.



I've never drank Sobe , do remember seeing these bottles years ago but never though to purchase one back then 


agree with modern bottles its tough to determine what might become collectable at some point , I can think of a few I used to drink years ago that it be neat to have now but the odds of finding one in good condition as most had paper labels is very low


----------



## RCO (May 15, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> LOL think RCO found a new sub-hobby



I've always found modern bottles , my search methods , I'm always coming across modern bottles ,  especially in parks or along roads . I've lost count of how many Jones sodas or stewarts pop I've found so far this year . also a lot of modern Pop shoppe as the circle K here seems to be selling it now . 

I don't leave them in the wild , take them home and recycle them so they don't get broken but I doubt they'd ever become highly collectable


----------



## Screwtop (May 16, 2019)

I started collecting newer glass embossed bottles, and started placing them in little "dumps" in the woods beside my house so I can mark the location and future generations can dig them. Most of my dumps residents are just Budweiser bottles.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (May 19, 2019)

Hey I used to drink Sobe back when it first came out. Mostly I liked the coconut flavored one. I wonder if those nice bottles were partly the reason it was so expensive!


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2019)

found another Sobe bottle , this one was hiding in some grass in a park . for a flavour I've never heard of before " Cranberry Grapefruit " herbal cocktail .

in much better condition than the last one I found , label mostly full colour with only some damage to the edges from plants and dirt . couldn't find a date on it that made sense but based on condition its been there for at least a few years .


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2020)

found another sobe bottle , different flavour I haven't seen yet , this one for " dragonfruit " , actually in better condition than some of the others I've found , considering its been outdoors for a few years , sort of hidden in some bushes along a roadway


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 27, 2020)

If they were full unopened it might have value but as is...they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay you. I like the lizard also.


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If they were full unopened it might have value but as is...they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay you. I like the lizard also.



I don't imagine there worth much especially if they've been outdoors since the early 2000's . I just though they were neat , never drank sobe once when it was still being sold in glass bottles 

odd I've found 5 sobe bottles in the last few years and every single one has been a different flavour , must of had a large flavour line with much variety


----------



## treeguyfred (May 2, 2020)

RCO said:


> I don't imagine there worth much especially if they've been outdoors since the early 2000's . I just though they were neat , never drank sobe once when it was still being sold in glass bottles
> 
> odd I've found 5 sobe bottles in the last few years and every single one has been a different flavour , must of had a large flavour line with much variety


Yeah they are/were cool bottles...I did drink them and usually kept them bc of the colorful labels and great embossing... If I remember right I'd say they had at least a dozen flavors!
~Fred


----------

